
Front End Software Developer - FSrecruiting
FS Investments is seeking to hire a Front End Software Developer to support web application software development, including requirements gathering, design, implementation, testing, documentation and support.<p>FS Investments is a leading asset manager dedicated to helping individuals, financial professionals and institutions design better portfolios.
======
raybb
You should probably post this on the "Ask HN: Who is hiring? September 2017"
Thread that'll be posted anyday now.

